# Is this a good deal?



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

I need a new car and I'm wondering if this is a good deal or not:

'95 Nissan Sentra GXE
4 cylinder 1.4 Liter
Power everything
AM/FM, Cd player
80,000 miles
~30 mpg
pretty good condition, but has a salvage title. All I've been told was that the engine was rebuilt.

Price: $3,500

I'd buy it from a friend, and it has ran fine the whole time he's owned it. Do you think this is a good deal?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Sorry, I hope this is in the right forum, but if it isn't please feel free to move it and berate me.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

That is some good miles for the car. Mine is a 97 with 72,000 on it. If your friend had it and it ran fine, and you like it, then you should get it. You can always find out what happened by doing a carfax report or something.

My parents bought my car from a guy who got it from an auction and it runs good. I got mine for $3,300.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

i bout a 95 sentra gxe about 6 months ago now -- had 78,000 when i bought it.. I paid 3,900... they are a great car - run smooth, easy on gas, but not the fastest thing on 4 wheels. --- If i had it to do over again I would NOT HESITATE to buy my nissan again...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes is a good deal but have to be 1.6L no 1.4L thou..
My sentra is 99 with 53300 miles


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *Yes is a good deal but have to be 1.6L no 1.4L thou..
> My sentra is 99 with 53300 miles *


That depends on where you are. In some countries I have heard about b-13s with 1.3 liter engines when they only come in 1.6 and 2.0 here.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

You're right sentraxeracer


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I paid 5k out the door for my 98 se w/ 50k something miles


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I got my 95 GXE with 110k on it for 3000. that was a year ago. I think you should pay about the same. I know your milage is lower but the fact that its a salvage drops the price.

BUT DEFINATELY A CAR THAT YOU WILL LOVE!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

77, that's a good price... actually great price. When I was thinking about buying a 2003 SER, the dealership was going to give me 4999 for my 98 GXE with 54000 miles on it. It's in great condition though, and that swayed me to put a little money in it and keep it for another 3-4 years.

EplMania, I would pay between 2,500 and 3000, but that's just me.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I wouldn't pay more than $2500 for it because of the salvage title.The car may have been repaires perfectly and there may be absolutely nothing wrong with it but the salvage title will negatively impact the resale value because of the perception most people have of a salvage title car.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for all your help everyone! I'll try to see if i can convince him to drop the price a little.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

damn i paid $11700 for mine in 2000 with 40k on it now it has 67k.(and i have a baby seat in it too!!) and it runs great with my new cams and ecu!!!


thanks jim!!


----------

